# turno di lavoro smontante



## sixian

Come potrei tradurre in inglese il turno di lavoro che comunemente viene detto smontante?
Si tratta della parte del turno di notte che comprende le ore dalla mezzanotte (cioè inizio gìorno successivo) alla fine del turno vero e proprio (ad es. 6 di mattina)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


> smontante - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference
> 
> *smontare* _vi_
> 
> _informale_ (finire il turno di lavoro) get off, knock off, clock out _vi_
> finish work, finish one's shift _vtr_
> (_military, public safety officials_) go off duty _vi_


----------



## naemerys

Ciao! Un'amica che fa l'infermiera a Cambrigde mi ha detto che non hanno un modo particolare per definire quel turno, anche perché noi solitamente il giorno dopo non lavoriamo, mentre lei o lavora (facendo un'altra notte solitamente) oppure viene considerato come normale giorno libero.

@ Paul non è la stessa cosa


----------



## sixian

naemerys said:


> Ciao! Un'amica che fa l'infermiera a Cambrigde mi ha detto che non hanno un modo particolare per definire quel turno, anche perché noi solitamente il giorno dopo non lavoriamo, mentre lei o lavora (facendo un'altra notte solitamente) oppure viene considerato come normale giorno libero.
> 
> @ Paul non è la stessa cosa


Quindi, secondo te, come potrei definirlo all'interno di un'app dedicata a chi lavora a turni, come gli infermieri? In italiano scriverò "Smontante", ma non trovo il modo di dargli un nome in Inglese. Il Clock out lo uso già per definire l'Uscita dal lavoro, cioè la timbratura del cartellino all'uscita.


----------



## naemerys

Perché hai escluso night shift?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sixian said:


> Si tratta della parte del turno di notte che comprende le ore dalla mezzanotte (cioè inizio gìorno successivo) alla fine del turno vero e proprio (ad es. 6 di mattina)


Smontante non significa quello. Io posso essere smontante anche da un turno che copre le ore diurne.


----------



## sixian

Da come mi hanno spiegato, il turno notturno consiste di fatto in due sotto turni. Prendiamo il caso dalle 20:00 del lunedì alle 06:00 del martedì.
Avrò il "night shift" dalle 20:00 alle 23:59 del lunedì e lo "smontante" dalle 00:00 alle 06:00 del martedì.
Me l'ha spiegato un'infermiera. Poi, in genere accade che nel giorno successivo allo smontante (nel nostro caso il mercoledì) c'è il riposo che dura tutto il giorno, almeno in Italia.


----------



## naemerys

Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma non essendoci una prassi del genere, quello della giornata di non lavoro dopo il turno di notte, non penso ci sia questa divisione. Si tratta semplicemente del turno di notte


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao 
E' cambiata quindi la suddivisione dei turni allora? Per quel che so io (dopo tanti giorni e notti passati a fare assistenza in ospedale) i turni erano:
14:00-22:00 = turno del pomeriggio
22:00-06:00 = turno di notte ( o notturno)
06:00-14:00 = turno del mattino
@sixian, forse ci aiuterebbe a capire a cosa serve questo app e in che cosa consiste esattamente (perchè io sarei molto tentata a non tradurre affatto *smontante*  )


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


naemerys said:


> anche perché noi solitamente il giorno dopo non lavoriamo


ed è proprio questo giorno che in ambito infermieristico è chiamato smontante, non il turno di notte:
mattina
pomeriggio
notte
smontante
riposo
è la turnazione classica.


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao sixian!*

In UK, la materia è un po' diversa è più complessa rispetto ai nostri Contratti Collettivi di Lavoro.

Ho esperienza di lavoro su piattaforme Oil&Gas in Scozia e il nostro personale diretto e indiretto era regolamentato da "Contracts of employment and working hours" (Rif: GOV.UK) e come "Site Manager" ho dovuto gestire queste regolamentazione contrattuali.

Provo a sintetizzare: il personale che lavora regolarmente almeno 3 ore durante il "night period" = "periodo notturno" sono definiti "lavoratori notturni" = "night workers".

La "notte" = "night period" è compresa, in UK,  fra le *23:00 e le 06:00*, a meno che il lavoratore e datore di lavoro concordino un diverso periodo notturno.

In altre situazioni, diverse dalla piattaforma petrolifera, un "turno di riposo" = "sleep shift" nel periodo notturno  conta come orario di lavoro se si verifica contemporaneamnete sia la "chiamata/invito" = "call" sia la presenza del lavoratore sul "posto di lavoro" = "in the workplace". In pratica se il lavoratore è a casa a dormire non è calcolato come orario di lavoro.

Quindi il periodo dalle *06:01 alle 22:59* è il "turno diurno" = "day shift".  

Nella situazione proposta da *te* è necessario correggere i periodi, se ragioniamo secondo i "Contracts of employment and working hours" avrò: il "day shift"  dalle *20:00 alle 22:59* del lunedì e lo "smontante" dalle *23:00 alle 06:00* del martedì che è tradotto con "switching from night to day shifts".

*"Smontante" = "switching from night to day shifts".*

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## sixian

Benzene said:


> _*Ciao sixian!*
> 
> In UK, la materia è un po' diversa è più complessa rispetto ai nostri Contratti Collettivi di Lavoro.
> 
> Ho esperienza di lavoro su piattaforme Oil&Gas in Scozia e il nostro personale diretto e indiretto era regolamentato da "Contracts of employment and working hours" (Rif: GOV.UK) e come "Site Manager" ho dovuto gestire queste regolamentazione contrattuali.
> 
> Provo a sintetizzare: il personale che lavora regolarmente almeno 3 ore durante il "night period" = "periodo notturno" sono definiti "lavoratori notturni" = "night workers".
> 
> La "notte" = "night period" è compresa, in UK,  fra le *23:00 e le 06:00*, a meno che il lavoratore e datore di lavoro concordino un diverso periodo notturno.
> 
> In altre situazioni, diverse dalla piattaforma petrolifera, un "turno di riposo" = "sleep shift" nel periodo notturno  conta come orario di lavoro se si verifica contemporaneamnete sia la "chiamata/invito" = "call" sia la presenza del lavoratore sul "posto di lavoro" = "in the workplace". In pratica se il lavoratore è a casa a dormire non è calcolato come orario di lavoro.
> 
> Quindi il periodo dalle *06:01 alle 22:59* è il "turno diurno" = "day shift".
> 
> Nella situazione proposta da *te* è necessario correggere i periodi, se ragioniamo secondo i "Contracts of employment and working hours" avrò: il "day shift"  dalle *20:00 alle 22:59* del lunedì e lo "smontante" dalle *23:00 alle 06:00* del martedì che è tradotto con "switching from night to day shifts".
> 
> *"Smontante" = "switching from night to day shifts".*
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_



Interessante la definizione finale di smontante. Anche se il post sopra di "alfaalfa" apre uno scenario diverso.



alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> ed è proprio questo giorno che in ambito infermieristico è chiamato smontante, non il turno di notte:
> mattina
> pomeriggio
> notte
> smontante
> riposo
> è la turnazione classica.



Quindi, nell'esempio da me riportato e seguendo la turnazione classica che indichi: caso dalle 20:00 del lunedì alle 06:00 del martedì, avrei i turni seguenti.
- "night shift" dalle 20:00 del lunedì alle 06:00 del martedì.
- Il martedì non avrei nessun turno, poiché ci sarebbe la coda del turno notturno.
- Poi avrei lo "smontante" dalle 00:00 alle 23:59 del mercoledì.
Giusto?
Quindi lo "smontante" non sarebbe altro che un normale giorno intero di riposo retribuito, corretto? Allora potrei chiamarlo semplicemente "riposo" in italiano e "sleep shift" in Inglese?


----------



## MR1492

Nelle fabbrice americane usano queste:

0800-1600 = day shift o daylight
1600-2400 = swing shift o afternoon (shift)
2400-0800 = midnight (shift) o night shift

Phil


----------



## alfaalfa

sixian said:


> caso dalle 20:00 del lunedì alle 06:00 del martedì, avrei i turni seguenti.
> - "night shift" dalle 20:00 del lunedì alle 06:00 del martedì.
> - Il martedì non avrei nessun turno, poiché ci sarebbe la coda del turno notturno (*smontante*).
> - Poi avrei lo "smontante" *riposo* dalle 00:00 alle 23:59 del mercoledì.


Ribadisco che è una turnazione che conosco riguardo il personale infermieristico. Per quanto riguarda medici, forze dell'ordine o metalmeccanici non so dirti. Potrebbe essere differente.


----------



## sixian

alfaalfa said:


> Ribadisco che è una turnazione che conosco riguardo il personale infermieristico. Per quanto riguarda medici, forze dell'ordine o metalmeccanici non so dirti. Potrebbe essere differente.


Perfetto, grazie. Ora mi è molto più chiaro. E adesso la definizione inglese di smontante come "Sleep shift" sembra ok.


----------



## london calling

sixian said:


> Perfetto, grazie. Ora mi è molto più chiaro. E adesso la definizione inglese di smontante come "Sleep shift" sembra ok.


Non ho mai sentito dire 'sleep shift'. Dalle mie parti si dice 'rest period'.


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> Non ho mai sentito dire 'sleep shift'. Dalle mie parti si dice 'rest period'.



Sì.  Non ho mai mai mai mai sentito dire "sleep shift" negli Stati Uniti.

Phil


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sixian said:


> Perfetto, grazie. Ora mi è molto più chiaro. E adesso la definizione inglese di smontante come "Sleep shift" sembra ok.


Non mi sembra ti sia molto chiaro visto che vuoi usare l'unica espressione che i madrelingua ti indicano come scorretta..


----------



## dragonseven

Esempio d'uso colloquiale :
A: «Oggi sei di riposo?»;
B: «No, di smontante. Domani, sí.» oppure «No, ho smontato stamattina (alle sei). Però lo sono domani.».

Anch'io lo tradurrei con _clock out._ 
Per "l'uscita dal lavoro" userei _(to) stop._
Per l'ingresso: _(to) start._


----------



## london calling

Hang on a minute._ Sleep shift duties_ are possible in the UK , in healthcare: for example if you work in a residential care place, you may be asked to sleep there overnight as part of the job: you would obviously be 'on call' (you will be woken if needed). Is that what 'smontante' means?


----------



## chipulukusu

london calling said:


> Hang on a minute._ Sleep shift duties_ are possible in the UK , in healthcare: for example if you work in a residential care place, you may be asked to sleep there overnight as part of the job: you woudl obviously be 'on call' (you will be woken if needed). Is that what 'smontante' means?



No LC, I don't think so. Unless there are particular contingencies, if I work a night shift, then I'm not supposed to work for the rest of the day, and I'm expected to have the next day off. It is also likely that the day after the next I will get an afternoon shift, though there's no clear rule about this. _Smontante_ is my condition for the rest of the day when I've worked the night up to early in the morning. A sample dialogue:

A: _hey, cosa fai al supermercato, sei di riposo?
B: no sono smontante, ho fatto la notte. Sono di riposo domani.

Edit: _as the post is about _turno di lavoro smontante I_'d say that _turno smontante _is simply a _night shift, _as normaly a night shift is followed by the longest period of rest in a shift worker's routine. In different work organisations this concept may well lack meaning.


----------



## Pietruzzo

There's a bit of confusion here. If you have nightshift on Monday you'll have "smonto" on Tuesday, unless you have another nightshift, of course. In English it's just a "day off" although you've been working until 7 am.


----------



## johngiovanni

Sometimes the expression "transition day" is used to refer to a "day off" between a period of night shift working and day shift working (or vice versa).


----------



## chipulukusu

Pietruzzo said:


> If you have nightshift on Monday you'll have "smonto" on Tuesday, unless you have another nightshift, of course.



If by nightshift on Monday you mean working Monday evening through Tuesday morning, this is exactly what I was clumsily trying to say.


----------



## Pietruzzo

chipulukusu said:


> If by nightshift on Monday you mean working Monday evening through Tuesday morning, this is exactly what I was clumsily trying to say.


Not really


chipulukusu said:


> as the post is about _turno di lavoro smontante I_'d say that _turno smontante _is simply a _night shift, _


"Notte" and "smonto" are not the same thing.
In your schedule you have to write
Lunedì  - notte
Martedì-   smonto
Mercoledì - riposo
In English
Mo. - nightshift
Tu -  day off
We -  day off


----------



## chipulukusu

Pietruzzo said:


> Not really
> 
> "Notte" and "smonto" are not the same thing.
> In your schedule you have to write
> Lunedì  - notte
> Martedì-   smonto
> Mercoledì - riposo
> In English
> Mo. - nightshift
> Tu -  day off
> We -  day off



I agree, but the OP is about "turno smontante" so it's either "turno smontante" does not exist in Italian or this can only be the night shift. Unless it is a period of time when you don't work but that sums up to make your total weekly work hours.


----------



## Pietruzzo

chipulukusu said:


> I agree, but the OP is about "turno smontante" so it's either "turno smontante" does not exist in Italian or this can only be the night shift. Unless it is a period of time when you don't work but that sums up to make your total weekly work hours.


Smonto=smontante=turno smontante=il giorno in cui lasci dal  lavoro alle 7 di mattina e non hai altri turni lavorativi nel corso della giornata. In inglese è un "day off".


----------



## chipulukusu

Ok


Pietruzzo said:


> Smonto=smontante=turno smontante=il giorno in cui lasci dal  lavoro alle 7 di mattina e non hai altri turni lavorativi nel corso della giornata. In inglese è un "day off".



OK,  penso di aver capito, per _turni _si intendono i giorni della settimana. Ho lavorato su turni solo per un anno scarso, tanto tempo fa, è sinceramente non ricordavo. Mi scuso per aver fatto confusione.


----------



## sixian

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte e sto avendo conferma che la domanda non era così banale. Provo a riassumere e chiarire qualche altro punto.
Lo smontante è quello definito (anche) da Pietruzzo: Smonto=smontante=turno smontante=il giorno in cui lasci dal lavoro alle 7 di mattina e non hai altri turni lavorativi nel corso della giornata.

Il turno "smontante" è di riposo, ma non aggiunge ore di lavoro al montante ore settimanale/mensile. Poiché le ore lavorative aggiunte al montante sono quelle dell'intero turno "notte" (dalla sera prima al mattino seguente).
Invece il turno di "riposo" da un'intera giornata (che potrebbe seguire lo "smontante" per alcuni lavoratori), vale tante ore lavorative quante sono quelle del montante giornaliero, ma non sottrae giorni di ferie dal totale delle ferie personali.
Poi abbiamo il giorno di "ferie" che vale tante ore lavorative quante sono quelle del montante giornaliero, ma sottrae anche giorni di ferie dal totale delle ferie personali.

Detto questo, capirete che ho bisogno di definire in modo diverso "smontante", "riposo" e "ferie" e non posso usare "day off" per tutto.
Secondo voi sarebbe corretto usare le definizioni seguenti?
smontante: "transition day" oppure "rest period"
riposo: free day
ferie: vacation


----------



## Pietruzzo

Come già più volte detto non esiste un termine inglese specifico e "transition day" è qualcosa di diverso secondo me. Se proprio devi tradurlo devi inventare qualcosa, "post-nightshift day", per esempio.


----------



## naemerys

Io capisco la tua esigenza, ma devi pensare agli utenti finali. Capisci che se un infermiere inglese il giorno dopo il turno di notte o lavora o ha il giorno libero, è inutile che cerchi una terminologia aggiuntiva che non esiste, nessuno capirebbe e quindi userebbe..


----------



## johngiovanni

Just to say "turnaround day" also exists. I like that.  I like it best of all.
"Turnaround shift" also exists.  Sounds pretty bad, but it does exist.


----------



## sixian

naemerys said:


> Io capisco la tua esigenza, ma devi pensare agli utenti finali. Capisci che se un infermiere inglese il giorno dopo il turno di notte o lavora o ha il giorno libero, è inutile che cerchi una terminologia aggiuntiva che non esiste, nessuno capirebbe e quindi userebbe..



Ci ho pensato, infatti. Se un infermiere inglese, dopo il turno di notte ha un giorno libero, può scegliere il turno "free day", se invece lavora, inserirà un turno normale con inizio e fine. Lo "smontante" sarebbe solo per quelli che, finita la notte, non lavorano per tutto il resto del giorno dopo la notte, ma il turno non fa sommare ore lavorative al montante.


----------



## naemerys

sixian said:


> Ci ho pensato, infatti. Se un infermiere inglese, dopo il turno di notte ha un giorno libero, può scegliere il turno "free day", se invece lavora, inserirà un turno normale con inizio e fine.



Free day da dove lo hai tirato fuori? XD è day off


----------

